# How many members ?



## john a (Nov 7, 2007)

How many members does it take to change a lightbulb? 

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed. 

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently. 

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs. 

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs. 

53 to flame the spell checkers. 

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames. 

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb"...another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive 

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp". 

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct. 

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy". 

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group 

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped. 

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group. 

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique, and what brands are faulty. 

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs. 

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's. 

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group. 

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too". 

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy. 

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three". 

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ. 

44 to ask what is a "FAQ". 

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs". 

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.... 



Have a great day!


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

You forgot the 6 adding a gay reference..


----------



## Wittdogs B (Nov 7, 2007)

*
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.... *


Think I have read this somewhere before.....

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5174&highlight=bulb


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2007)

That should end it!


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That should end it!



You would think so...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3qjxywsy]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:3qjxywsy]

No, just hopeing!  :?


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":au9py767][quote="Nick Prochilo":au9py767]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:au9py767]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:au9py767]

Well, time will tell...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3n7i0fg3][quote="john pen":3n7i0fg3][quote="Nick Prochilo":3n7i0fg3]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:3n7i0fg3]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:3n7i0fg3]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:3n7i0fg3]

I'm afraid it will!


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":3um6vep1][quote="Nick Prochilo":3um6vep1][quote="john pen":3um6vep1][quote="Nick Prochilo":3um6vep1]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:3um6vep1]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:3um6vep1]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:3um6vep1]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:3um6vep1]

We'll see...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1o499jbo][quote="john pen":1o499jbo][quote="Nick Prochilo":1o499jbo][quote="john pen":1o499jbo][quote="Nick Prochilo":1o499jbo]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:1o499jbo]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:1o499jbo]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:1o499jbo]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:1o499jbo]

We'll see...[/quote:1o499jbo]
I'm sure it will.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 7, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":17d7xuq5][quote="Nick Prochilo":17d7xuq5][quote="john pen":17d7xuq5][quote="Nick Prochilo":17d7xuq5][quote="john pen":17d7xuq5][quote="Nick Prochilo":17d7xuq5]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:17d7xuq5]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:17d7xuq5]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:17d7xuq5]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:17d7xuq5]

We'll see...[/quote:17d7xuq5]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:17d7xuq5]

oh crap... here we go..........


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Nov 7, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":274zkblc][quote="Nick Prochilo":274zkblc][quote="john pen":274zkblc][quote="Nick Prochilo":274zkblc][quote="john pen":274zkblc][quote="Nick Prochilo":274zkblc]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:274zkblc]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:274zkblc]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:274zkblc]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:274zkblc]

We'll see...[/quote:274zkblc]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:274zkblc]
*how sure?*


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":y8xue0tn][quote="Nick Prochilo":y8xue0tn][quote="john pen":y8xue0tn][quote="Nick Prochilo":y8xue0tn][quote="john pen":y8xue0tn][quote="Nick Prochilo":y8xue0tn]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:y8xue0tn]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:y8xue0tn]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:y8xue0tn]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:y8xue0tn]

We'll see...[/quote:y8xue0tn]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:y8xue0tn]
One never knows...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":cxl3r7nk][quote="john pen":cxl3r7nk][quote="Nick Prochilo":cxl3r7nk][quote="john pen":cxl3r7nk][quote="Nick Prochilo":cxl3r7nk][quote="john pen":cxl3r7nk][quote="Nick Prochilo":cxl3r7nk]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:cxl3r7nk]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:cxl3r7nk]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:cxl3r7nk]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:cxl3r7nk]

We'll see...[/quote:cxl3r7nk]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:cxl3r7nk]
One never knows...[/quote:cxl3r7nk]

You people are outrageous!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 7, 2007)

It's all about me. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":zeyunmii][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":zeyunmii][quote="john pen":zeyunmii][quote="Nick Prochilo":zeyunmii][quote="john pen":zeyunmii][quote="Nick Prochilo":zeyunmii][quote="john pen":zeyunmii][quote="Nick Prochilo":zeyunmii]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:zeyunmii]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:zeyunmii]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:zeyunmii]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:zeyunmii]

We'll see...[/quote:zeyunmii]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:zeyunmii]
One never knows...[/quote:zeyunmii]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:zeyunmii]

I really need to get a life


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2r7sivmk][quote="john pen":2r7sivmk][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2r7sivmk][quote="john pen":2r7sivmk][quote="Nick Prochilo":2r7sivmk][quote="john pen":2r7sivmk][quote="Nick Prochilo":2r7sivmk][quote="john pen":2r7sivmk][quote="Nick Prochilo":2r7sivmk]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:2r7sivmk]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:2r7sivmk]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:2r7sivmk]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:2r7sivmk]

We'll see...[/quote:2r7sivmk]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2r7sivmk]
One never knows...[/quote:2r7sivmk]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2r7sivmk]

I really need to get a life[/quote:2r7sivmk]

I just read this all the way thru.  [smilie=new_microwave.gif]


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Nov 7, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":merlts2g][quote="Greg Rempe":merlts2g][quote="john pen":merlts2g][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":merlts2g][quote="john pen":merlts2g][quote="Nick Prochilo":merlts2g][quote="john pen":merlts2g][quote="Nick Prochilo":merlts2g][quote="john pen":merlts2g][quote="Nick Prochilo":merlts2g]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:merlts2g]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:merlts2g]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:merlts2g]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:merlts2g]

We'll see...[/quote:merlts2g]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:merlts2g]One never knows...[/quote:merlts2g]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:merlts2g]

I really need to get a life[/quote:merlts2g]

I just read this all the way thru.  [smilie=new_microwave.gif][/quote:merlts2g]
Me too but now I for got how it got started. Could you recap the issue?


----------



## Griff (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":3cem6ma3][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3cem6ma3][quote="john pen":3cem6ma3][quote="Nick Prochilo":3cem6ma3][quote="john pen":3cem6ma3][quote="Nick Prochilo":3cem6ma3][quote="john pen":3cem6ma3][quote="Nick Prochilo":3cem6ma3]That should end it!



You would think so...[/quote:3cem6ma3]

No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:3cem6ma3]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:3cem6ma3]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:3cem6ma3]

We'll see...[/quote:3cem6ma3]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3cem6ma3]
One never knows...[/quote:3cem6ma3]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3cem6ma3]

Too soon to quit now.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:25w9lv4s]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:25w9lv4s]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:25w9lv4s]

We'll see...[/quote:25w9lv4s]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:25w9lv4s]
One never knows...[/quote:25w9lv4s]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:25w9lv4s]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:25w9lv4s]

About 10 pages to soon.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 8, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:2ru9fjk0]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:2ru9fjk0]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:2ru9fjk0]

We'll see...[/quote:2ru9fjk0]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2ru9fjk0]
One never knows...[/quote:2ru9fjk0]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2ru9fjk0]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2ru9fjk0]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2ru9fjk0]
It's too late to quit now.


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":1vzjxmv2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:1vzjxmv2]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:1vzjxmv2]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:1vzjxmv2]

We'll see...[/quote:1vzjxmv2]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:1vzjxmv2]
One never knows...[/quote:1vzjxmv2]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:1vzjxmv2]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:1vzjxmv2]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:1vzjxmv2]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:1vzjxmv2]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":wnvu3vxc][quote="Cliff H.":wnvu3vxc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:wnvu3vxc]

We'll see...[/quote:wnvu3vxc]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:wnvu3vxc]
One never knows...[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:wnvu3vxc]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:wnvu3vxc]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:wnvu3vxc]

It does????


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":50ycwi5p][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":50ycwi5p][quote="Cliff H.":50ycwi5p]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:50ycwi5p]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:50ycwi5p]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:50ycwi5p]

We'll see...[/quote:50ycwi5p]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:50ycwi5p]
One never knows...[/quote:50ycwi5p]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:50ycwi5p]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:50ycwi5p]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:50ycwi5p]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:50ycwi5p]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:50ycwi5p]

It does????[/quote:50ycwi5p]
This thread ROCKS!


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 8, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2pmi5la7][quote="john pen":2pmi5la7][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2pmi5la7][quote="Cliff H.":2pmi5la7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quote:2pmi5la7]

Well, time will tell...[/quote:2pmi5la7]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:2pmi5la7]

We'll see...[/quote:2pmi5la7]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2pmi5la7]
One never knows...[/quote:2pmi5la7]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2pmi5la7]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2pmi5la7]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2pmi5la7]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2pmi5la7]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2pmi5la7]

It does????[/quote:2pmi5la7]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2pmi5la7]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ"l5qe7x5][quote="Nick Prochilo"l5qe7x5][quote="john pen"l5qe7x5][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ"l5qe7x5][quote="Cliff H."l5qe7x5]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just hopeing!  :?[/quotel5qe7x5]

Well, time will tell...[/quotel5qe7x5]

I'm afraid it will![/quotel5qe7x5]

We'll see...[/quotel5qe7x5]
I'm sure it will.[/quotel5qe7x5]
One never knows...[/quotel5qe7x5]

You people are outrageous!! [/quotel5qe7x5]

Too soon to quit now.[/quotel5qe7x5]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quotel5qe7x5]
It's too late to quit now.[/quotel5qe7x5]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quotel5qe7x5]

It does????[/quotel5qe7x5]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quotel5qe7x5]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quotel5qe7x5]
I refuse to be a part of this....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:37tj372n]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:37tj372n]

We'll see...[/quote:37tj372n]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:37tj372n]
One never knows...[/quote:37tj372n]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:37tj372n]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:37tj372n]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:37tj372n]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:37tj372n]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:37tj372n]

It does????[/quote:37tj372n]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:37tj372n]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:37tj372n]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:37tj372n]

What does an Infinity thread look like?


----------



## john a (Nov 8, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:2tx97s83]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:2tx97s83]

We'll see...[/quote:2tx97s83]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2tx97s83]
One never knows...[/quote:2tx97s83]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2tx97s83]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2tx97s83]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2tx97s83]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2tx97s83]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2tx97s83]

It does????[/quote:2tx97s83]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2tx97s83]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:2tx97s83]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:2tx97s83]


Someone had to do it


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:6dnwcg4l]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:6dnwcg4l]

We'll see...[/quote:6dnwcg4l]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:6dnwcg4l]
One never knows...[/quote:6dnwcg4l]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:6dnwcg4l]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:6dnwcg4l]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:6dnwcg4l]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:6dnwcg4l]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:6dnwcg4l]

It does????[/quote:6dnwcg4l]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:6dnwcg4l]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:6dnwcg4l]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:6dnwcg4l]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:6dnwcg4l]

You left me out!


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 8, 2007)

> yup


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="John A.":1ocy7324]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:1ocy7324]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:1ocy7324]

We'll see...[/quote:1ocy7324]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:1ocy7324]
One never knows...[/quote:1ocy7324]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:1ocy7324]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:1ocy7324]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:1ocy7324]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:1ocy7324]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:1ocy7324]

It does????[/quote:1ocy7324]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:1ocy7324]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:1ocy7324]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:1ocy7324]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:1ocy7324]

You left me out![/quote:1ocy7324]

Out of what ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2007)

D. Harris and Diva ruined the thread!!  You guys need to hit the quote button first before you reply!  If you don't the integrity of the thread is broken!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Mike Hedrick":3rs0q9vq][quote="John A.":3rs0q9vq]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:3rs0q9vq]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:3rs0q9vq]

We'll see...[/quote:3rs0q9vq]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3rs0q9vq]
One never knows...[/quote:3rs0q9vq]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3rs0q9vq]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:3rs0q9vq]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:3rs0q9vq]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:3rs0q9vq]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:3rs0q9vq]

It does????[/quote:3rs0q9vq]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:3rs0q9vq]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:3rs0q9vq]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:3rs0q9vq]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:3rs0q9vq]

You left me out![/quote:3rs0q9vq]

Out of what ?[/quote:3rs0q9vq]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Out of the closet ?


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":m2uqq2bj][quote="Mike Hedrick":m2uqq2bj][quote="John A.":m2uqq2bj]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, time will tell...[/quote:m2uqq2bj]

I'm afraid it will![/quote:m2uqq2bj]

We'll see...[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
One never knows...[/quote:m2uqq2bj]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:m2uqq2bj]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:m2uqq2bj]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:m2uqq2bj]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:m2uqq2bj]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:m2uqq2bj]

It does????[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:m2uqq2bj]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:m2uqq2bj]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:m2uqq2bj]

You left me out![/quote:m2uqq2bj]

Out of what ?[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:m2uqq2bj]
Hi MoM!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 8, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:3e6yquyi]

We'll see...[/quote:3e6yquyi]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3e6yquyi]
One never knows...[/quote:3e6yquyi]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3e6yquyi]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:3e6yquyi]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:3e6yquyi]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:3e6yquyi]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:3e6yquyi]

It does????[/quote:3e6yquyi]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:3e6yquyi]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:3e6yquyi]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:3e6yquyi]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:3e6yquyi]

You left me out![/quote:3e6yquyi]

Out of what ?[/quote:3e6yquyi]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:3e6yquyi]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:3e6yquyi]
BOY!


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 8, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:we446ium]

We'll see...[/quote:we446ium]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:we446ium]
One never knows...[/quote:we446ium]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:we446ium]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:we446ium]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:we446ium]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:we446ium]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:we446ium]

It does????[/quote:we446ium]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:we446ium]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:we446ium]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:we446ium]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:we446ium]

You left me out![/quote:we446ium]

Out of what ?[/quote:we446ium]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:we446ium]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:we446ium]
BOY![/quote:we446ium]

reminds me of an Escher picture


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":2c44kmmq]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:2c44kmmq]

We'll see...[/quote:2c44kmmq]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2c44kmmq]
One never knows...[/quote:2c44kmmq]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2c44kmmq]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2c44kmmq]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2c44kmmq]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2c44kmmq]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2c44kmmq]

It does????[/quote:2c44kmmq]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2c44kmmq]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:2c44kmmq]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:2c44kmmq]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:2c44kmmq]

You left me out![/quote:2c44kmmq]

Out of what ?[/quote:2c44kmmq]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:2c44kmmq]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:2c44kmmq]
BOY![/quote:2c44kmmq]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:2c44kmmq]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":b4wdyoc8][quote="007bond-jb":b4wdyoc8]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:b4wdyoc8]

We'll see...[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
One never knows...[/quote:b4wdyoc8]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:b4wdyoc8]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:b4wdyoc8]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:b4wdyoc8]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:b4wdyoc8]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:b4wdyoc8]

It does????[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:b4wdyoc8]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:b4wdyoc8]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:b4wdyoc8]

You left me out![/quote:b4wdyoc8]

Out of what ?[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:b4wdyoc8]
BOY![/quote:b4wdyoc8]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:b4wdyoc8]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:b4wdyoc8]

Yepp..a long strange trip..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":3ew2e27g][quote="Mike Hedrick":3ew2e27g][quote="Diva Q":3ew2e27g][quote="007bond-jb":3ew2e27g]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:3ew2e27g]

We'll see...[/quote:3ew2e27g]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3ew2e27g]
One never knows...[/quote:3ew2e27g]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3ew2e27g]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:3ew2e27g]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:3ew2e27g]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:3ew2e27g]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:3ew2e27g]

It does????[/quote:3ew2e27g]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:3ew2e27g]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:3ew2e27g]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:3ew2e27g]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:3ew2e27g]

You left me out![/quote:3ew2e27g]

Out of what ?[/quote:3ew2e27g]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:3ew2e27g]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:3ew2e27g]
BOY![/quote:3ew2e27g]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:3ew2e27g]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:3ew2e27g]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:3ew2e27g]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:3ew2e27g]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="D.Harris":172o7g7n][quote="john pen":172o7g7n][quote="Mike Hedrick":172o7g7n][quote="Diva Q":172o7g7n][quote="007bond-jb":172o7g7n]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it will![/quote:172o7g7n]

We'll see...[/quote:172o7g7n]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:172o7g7n]
One never knows...[/quote:172o7g7n]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:172o7g7n]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:172o7g7n]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:172o7g7n]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:172o7g7n]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:172o7g7n]

It does????[/quote:172o7g7n]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:172o7g7n]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:172o7g7n]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:172o7g7n]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:172o7g7n]

You left me out![/quote:172o7g7n]

Out of what ?[/quote:172o7g7n]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:172o7g7n]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:172o7g7n]
BOY![/quote:172o7g7n]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:172o7g7n]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:172o7g7n]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:172o7g7n]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:172o7g7n]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:172o7g7n]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
One never knows...[/quote:2yj5oa5v]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2yj5oa5v]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2yj5oa5v]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2yj5oa5v]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2yj5oa5v]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2yj5oa5v]

It does????[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2yj5oa5v]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:2yj5oa5v]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:2yj5oa5v]

You left me out![/quote:2yj5oa5v]

Out of what ?[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:2yj5oa5v]
BOY![/quote:2yj5oa5v]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:2yj5oa5v]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:2yj5oa5v]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:2yj5oa5v]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:2yj5oa5v]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif]


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:3pscox0f]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3pscox0f]
One never knows...[/quote:3pscox0f]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3pscox0f]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:3pscox0f]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:3pscox0f]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:3pscox0f]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:3pscox0f]

It does????[/quote:3pscox0f]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:3pscox0f]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:3pscox0f]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:3pscox0f]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:3pscox0f]

You left me out![/quote:3pscox0f]

Out of what ?[/quote:3pscox0f]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:3pscox0f]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:3pscox0f]
BOY![/quote:3pscox0f]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:3pscox0f]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:3pscox0f]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:3pscox0f]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:3pscox0f]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:3pscox0f]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:3pscox0f]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:3pscox0f]

You were better off before...


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:xwrtre26]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:xwrtre26]
One never knows...[/quote:xwrtre26]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:xwrtre26]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:xwrtre26]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:xwrtre26]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:xwrtre26]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:xwrtre26]

It does????[/quote:xwrtre26]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:xwrtre26]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:xwrtre26]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:xwrtre26]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:xwrtre26]

You left me out![/quote:xwrtre26]

Out of what ?[/quote:xwrtre26]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:xwrtre26]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:xwrtre26]
BOY![/quote:xwrtre26]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:xwrtre26]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:xwrtre26]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:xwrtre26]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:xwrtre26]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:xwrtre26]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:xwrtre26]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:xwrtre26]

You were better off before...[/quote:xwrtre26]
I know.........


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> It's all about me. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



Well, there is the "gay" reference......


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought only 1 post per member was allowed BOY!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:1p8pmemn]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:1p8pmemn]
One never knows...[/quote:1p8pmemn]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:1p8pmemn]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:1p8pmemn]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:1p8pmemn]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:1p8pmemn]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:1p8pmemn]

It does????[/quote:1p8pmemn]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:1p8pmemn]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:1p8pmemn]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:1p8pmemn]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:1p8pmemn]

You left me out![/quote:1p8pmemn]

Out of what ?[/quote:1p8pmemn]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:1p8pmemn]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:1p8pmemn]
BOY![/quote:1p8pmemn]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:1p8pmemn]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:1p8pmemn]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:1p8pmemn]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:1p8pmemn]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:1p8pmemn]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:1p8pmemn]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:1p8pmemn]

You were better off before...[/quote:1p8pmemn]




*JB & Knine!!!*


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:ts9s94xz]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:ts9s94xz]
One never knows...[/quote:ts9s94xz]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:ts9s94xz]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:ts9s94xz]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:ts9s94xz]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:ts9s94xz]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:ts9s94xz]

It does????[/quote:ts9s94xz]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:ts9s94xz]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:ts9s94xz]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:ts9s94xz]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:ts9s94xz]

You left me out![/quote:ts9s94xz]

Out of what ?[/quote:ts9s94xz]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:ts9s94xz]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:ts9s94xz]
BOY![/quote:ts9s94xz]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:ts9s94xz]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:ts9s94xz]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:ts9s94xz]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:ts9s94xz]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:ts9s94xz]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:ts9s94xz]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:ts9s94xz]

You were better off before...[/quote:ts9s94xz]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:ts9s94xz]
SS!


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:13w8zpg9]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:13w8zpg9]
One never knows...[/quote:13w8zpg9]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:13w8zpg9]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:13w8zpg9]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:13w8zpg9]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:13w8zpg9]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:13w8zpg9]

It does????[/quote:13w8zpg9]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:13w8zpg9]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:13w8zpg9]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:13w8zpg9]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:13w8zpg9]

You left me out![/quote:13w8zpg9]

Out of what ?[/quote:13w8zpg9]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:13w8zpg9]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:13w8zpg9]
BOY![/quote:13w8zpg9]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:13w8zpg9]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:13w8zpg9]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:13w8zpg9]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:13w8zpg9]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:13w8zpg9]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:13w8zpg9]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:13w8zpg9]

You were better off before...[/quote:13w8zpg9]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:13w8zpg9]
SS!





[/quote:13w8zpg9]


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:205k2mvw]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:205k2mvw]
One never knows...[/quote:205k2mvw]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:205k2mvw]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:205k2mvw]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:205k2mvw]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:205k2mvw]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:205k2mvw]

It does????[/quote:205k2mvw]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:205k2mvw]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:205k2mvw]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:205k2mvw]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:205k2mvw]

You left me out![/quote:205k2mvw]

Out of what ?[/quote:205k2mvw]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:205k2mvw]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:205k2mvw]
BOY![/quote:205k2mvw]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:205k2mvw]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:205k2mvw]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:205k2mvw]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:205k2mvw]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:205k2mvw]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:205k2mvw]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:205k2mvw]

You were better off before...[/quote:205k2mvw]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:205k2mvw]
SS!





[/quote:205k2mvw]



[/quote:205k2mvw]
Rempe??


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Geesh! How many times do I have to see this before it gets old!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:18gjskm4]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:18gjskm4]
One never knows...[/quote:18gjskm4]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:18gjskm4]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:18gjskm4]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:18gjskm4]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:18gjskm4]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:18gjskm4]

It does????[/quote:18gjskm4]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:18gjskm4]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:18gjskm4]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:18gjskm4]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:18gjskm4]

You left me out![/quote:18gjskm4]

Out of what ?[/quote:18gjskm4]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:18gjskm4]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:18gjskm4]
BOY![/quote:18gjskm4]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:18gjskm4]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:18gjskm4]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:18gjskm4]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:18gjskm4]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:18gjskm4]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:18gjskm4]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:18gjskm4]

You were better off before...[/quote:18gjskm4]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:18gjskm4]
SS!





[/quote:18gjskm4]



[/quote:18gjskm4]
Rempe??[/quote:18gjskm4]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
One never knows...[/quote:z2wlw2f1]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:z2wlw2f1]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:z2wlw2f1]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:z2wlw2f1]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:z2wlw2f1]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:z2wlw2f1]

It does????[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:z2wlw2f1]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:z2wlw2f1]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:z2wlw2f1]

You left me out![/quote:z2wlw2f1]

Out of what ?[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:z2wlw2f1]
BOY![/quote:z2wlw2f1]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:z2wlw2f1]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:z2wlw2f1]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:z2wlw2f1]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:z2wlw2f1]

You were better off before...[/quote:z2wlw2f1]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
SS!





[/quote:z2wlw2f1]



[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
Rempe??[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:z2wlw2f1]
Mike can do this by himself in one of his own threads!   Puff, your still a .............................


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:2udirrkv]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2udirrkv]
One never knows...[/quote:2udirrkv]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2udirrkv]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2udirrkv]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2udirrkv]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2udirrkv]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2udirrkv]

It does????[/quote:2udirrkv]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2udirrkv]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:2udirrkv]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:2udirrkv]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:2udirrkv]

You left me out![/quote:2udirrkv]

Out of what ?[/quote:2udirrkv]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:2udirrkv]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:2udirrkv]
BOY![/quote:2udirrkv]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:2udirrkv]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:2udirrkv]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:2udirrkv]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:2udirrkv]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:2udirrkv]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:2udirrkv]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:2udirrkv]

You were better off before...[/quote:2udirrkv]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:2udirrkv]
SS!





[/quote:2udirrkv]



[/quote:2udirrkv]
Rempe??[/quote:2udirrkv]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:2udirrkv]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:3m0feqf7]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:3m0feqf7]
One never knows...[/quote:3m0feqf7]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:3m0feqf7]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:3m0feqf7]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:3m0feqf7]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:3m0feqf7]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:3m0feqf7]

It does????[/quote:3m0feqf7]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:3m0feqf7]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:3m0feqf7]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:3m0feqf7]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:3m0feqf7]

You left me out![/quote:3m0feqf7]

Out of what ?[/quote:3m0feqf7]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:3m0feqf7]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:3m0feqf7]
BOY![/quote:3m0feqf7]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:3m0feqf7]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:3m0feqf7]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:3m0feqf7]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:3m0feqf7]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:3m0feqf7]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:3m0feqf7]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:3m0feqf7]

You were better off before...[/quote:3m0feqf7]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:3m0feqf7]
SS!





[/quote:3m0feqf7]



[/quote:3m0feqf7]
Rempe??[/quote:3m0feqf7]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:3m0feqf7]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:3m0feqf7]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Mike Hedrick":296x3ruc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:296x3ruc]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:296x3ruc]
One never knows...[/quote:296x3ruc]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:296x3ruc]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:296x3ruc]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:296x3ruc]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:296x3ruc]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:296x3ruc]

It does????[/quote:296x3ruc]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:296x3ruc]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:296x3ruc]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:296x3ruc]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:296x3ruc]

You left me out![/quote:296x3ruc]

Out of what ?[/quote:296x3ruc]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:296x3ruc]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:296x3ruc]
BOY![/quote:296x3ruc]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:296x3ruc]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:296x3ruc]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:296x3ruc]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:296x3ruc]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:296x3ruc]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:296x3ruc]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:296x3ruc]

You were better off before...[/quote:296x3ruc]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:296x3ruc]
SS!





[/quote:296x3ruc]



[/quote:296x3ruc]
Rempe??[/quote:296x3ruc]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:296x3ruc]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:296x3ruc]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...[/quote:296x3ruc]

TOOOOOO much time on your hands!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2007)

smokebuzz said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:1txqzcde]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:1txqzcde]
One never knows...[/quote:1txqzcde]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:1txqzcde]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:1txqzcde]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:1txqzcde]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:1txqzcde]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:1txqzcde]

It does????[/quote:1txqzcde]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:1txqzcde]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:1txqzcde]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:1txqzcde]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:1txqzcde]

You left me out![/quote:1txqzcde]

Out of what ?[/quote:1txqzcde]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:1txqzcde]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:1txqzcde]
BOY![/quote:1txqzcde]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:1txqzcde]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:1txqzcde]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:1txqzcde]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:1txqzcde]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:1txqzcde]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:1txqzcde]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:1txqzcde]

You were better off before...[/quote:1txqzcde]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:1txqzcde]
SS!





[/quote:1txqzcde]



[/quote:1txqzcde]
Rempe??[/quote:1txqzcde]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:1txqzcde]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:1txqzcde]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...[/quote:1txqzcde]

TOOOOOO much time on your hands!![/quote:1txqzcde]

Okay, I'm lost, whats this thread about?


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

smokebuzz said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
One never knows...[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:1v1x7ip6]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:1v1x7ip6]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

It does????[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:1v1x7ip6]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:1v1x7ip6]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:1v1x7ip6]

You left me out![/quote:1v1x7ip6]

Out of what ?[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:1v1x7ip6]
BOY![/quote:1v1x7ip6]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:1v1x7ip6]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:1v1x7ip6]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:1v1x7ip6]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:1v1x7ip6]

You were better off before...[/quote:1v1x7ip6]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
SS!





[/quote:1v1x7ip6]



[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
Rempe??[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:1v1x7ip6]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...[/quote:1v1x7ip6]

TOOOOOO much time on your hands!![/quote:1v1x7ip6]

Well, now that the weather has turned sour, and I cant go outside..I could do this all day !! [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> smokebuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:v1zqe89q]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:v1zqe89q]
One never knows...[/quote:v1zqe89q]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:v1zqe89q]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:v1zqe89q]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:v1zqe89q]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:v1zqe89q]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:v1zqe89q]

It does????[/quote:v1zqe89q]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:v1zqe89q]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:v1zqe89q]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:v1zqe89q]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:v1zqe89q]

You left me out![/quote:v1zqe89q]

Out of what ?[/quote:v1zqe89q]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:v1zqe89q]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:v1zqe89q]
BOY![/quote:v1zqe89q]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:v1zqe89q]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:v1zqe89q]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:v1zqe89q]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:v1zqe89q]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:v1zqe89q]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:v1zqe89q]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:v1zqe89q]

You were better off before...[/quote:v1zqe89q]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:v1zqe89q]
SS!





[/quote:v1zqe89q]



[/quote:v1zqe89q]
Rempe??[/quote:v1zqe89q]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:v1zqe89q]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:v1zqe89q]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...[/quote:v1zqe89q]

TOOOOOO much time on your hands!![/quote:v1zqe89q]

Okay, I'm lost, whats this thread about?[/quote:v1zqe89q]
How much of a ..... I am  
Oh, and John Penn's new bus  8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see...[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
I'm sure it will.[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
One never knows...[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

You people are outrageous!! [/quote:2bmwdjgr]

Too soon to quit now.[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

About 10 pages to soon. [/quote:2bmwdjgr]
It's too late to quit now.[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

somehow this seems somewhat familier...[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

It does????[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
This thread ROCKS!  [/quote:2bmwdjgr]

They forgot "One to post _No pics, no bulb change_!"[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
I refuse to be a part of this.... [/quote:2bmwdjgr]


Smeone had to do it  [/quote:2bmwdjgr]

You left me out![/quote:2bmwdjgr]

Out of what ?[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
ask Greg, he's out.
 :roll:[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
Hi MoM!!!  [/quote:2bmwdjgr]
BOY![/quote:2bmwdjgr]

reminds me of an Escher picture[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
Just missing a few Dancing Cows!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:2bmwdjgr]

Yepp..a long strange trip..[/quote:2bmwdjgr]





> Is this where I quote at???


[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
No, BOY Pay Attention!
~smack![/quote:2bmwdjgr]
I'm not getting involved in this :roll:[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
******! I just did  [smilie=a_fro.gif][/quote:2bmwdjgr]

You were better off before...[/quote:2bmwdjgr]



*JB & Knine!!!*[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
SS!





[/quote:2bmwdjgr]



[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
Rempe??[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
Until it's as old as you Woody...........this thread could take years..........[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
How do you know how old his Woody is?
 :roll:[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

Maybe its just me, but this never gets old...[/quote:2bmwdjgr]

TOOOOOO much time on your hands!![/quote:2bmwdjgr]

Okay, I'm lost, whats this thread about?[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
How much of a ..... I am  
Oh, and John Penn's new bus  8)[/quote:2bmwdjgr]
There's no place like HOME!!! click click click


----------

